# Please welcome new "Elizabeth" to the family



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

I wanted some very special yarn for this Dees shawl. Lornas Laces Helens Lace Multi is a real knitters paradise with the colorway as warm and peaceful as this Hermosa Beach picture. The color is very hard to photograph.

Added some 8/0 silverlined purple beads on rows separating charts and on the border.

Here is the link to my Ravelry Project Page if you want more info: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/elizabeth-shawl


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Another beautiful piece. I love your work!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW THATS GORGEOUS!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Hear that? It was my jaw dropping! That's absolutely magnificent! I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a lovely color and the beads add to it. Beautiful job as always.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow what a gorgeous shawl and I just love the colour!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

So SO beautiful! I've been wondering about adding beads but I haven't done any beading yet. Did you string the beads on your yarn or add them with a crochet hook?

Just georgeous!!!!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Those are absolutely amazing!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> So SO beautiful! I've been wondering about adding beads but I haven't done any beading yet. Did you string the beads on your yarn or add them with a crochet hook?
> 
> Just georgeous!!!!


Thank you Dee!!! Chrochet hook method...


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing work! So much detail and I love the beads. Very subtle and they add a bit of luxury to it. Beautiful work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's so pretty, I can't wait to start mine. Gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Just lovely, Sunset. I love the color of the yarn, so delicate and perfect for the pattern. The placement of the beads is perfect! Really fine job all around.


----------



## shutter62 (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Wow I want to make one!!!


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

hi just gorgeous magnificent beautiful neat work good taste you are amazing i love it beautiful color nice beading i hope you keep it for your self stunning


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just one more example of your exquisite llace knitting. The color is scrumptious and the beads are a perfect match, as seen in the first photo. Sure wish I could get mom settled before I forget how to knit! I've never added beads with a crochet hook. I'll have to look that up. I've always strung mine, but I can see where that might not be the best choice for delicate lace yarn. In any event, your piece is just fabulous, as usual. You are a lace master and truly know how to block the pieces to perfection as well. You give all us novice lace knitters a high standard at which to take aim......


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and I love the addition of the beads x


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Oooohhh .... just exquisite!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous. rujam


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

Great idea incorporating beads.............


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Spectacular work, Sunset. Love the beadwork and the colorway. You are one of my knitting heroes (heroines). Someone who's work I strive to emulate!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Both the picture and the shawls are awesome. Youe work iss abs beautiful. Gee


----------



## Alandgirl (May 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness....what a magnificent heirloom piece...


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW!!! Loud thunk as jaw hits floor! I would be soooo proud if I could knit like that. Beautiful.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

That is just beautiful! I haven't gotten up the courage to use beads in knitting yet, so I'm in awe of this.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

It is beautiful! I have three lace projects on my 2012 wish list, so I may have to turn to you for help or inspiration!

Thank you for sharing.

Dee


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

I very stalkerishly scrolled through your Ravelry projects. Are you really finishing a lace shawl every three days? That is just amazing!!!! You must knit like the wind!

I bow at the feet of the master!

Dee


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh Sunsetknitting, that is so stunningly beautiful! Love your inspiration photo as well.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!You are marvelous


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

wickedfun said:


> I very stalkerishly scrolled through your Ravelry projects. Are you really finishing a lace shawl every three days? That is just amazing!!!! You must knit like the wind!
> 
> I bow at the feet of the master!
> 
> Dee


Thank you for your lovely comments!!! Yes, it became an obsession. I wish I did not have to work full time!!! Happy knitting!!!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just one more example of your exquisite llace knitting. The color is scrumptious and the beads are a perfect match, as seen in the first photo. Sure wish I could get mom settled before I forget how to knit! I've never added beads with a crochet hook. I'll have to look that up. I've always strung mine, but I can see where that might not be the best choice for delicate lace yarn. In any event, your piece is just fabulous, as usual. You are a lace master and truly know how to block the pieces to perfection as well. You give all us novice lace knitters a high standard at which to take aim......


Thank you for your comment, I know how busy you are and appreciate taking time to acknowledge my latest accomplishment... All the best!!!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Just lovely! Amazing!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This shawl takes my breath away. I'm still working on my beginner shawl. I'm a beader as well so would enjoy adding beads to my next project. You shawl knitters remind me of someone offering the most mouth watering candy or is it like Hansel and Gretal? The work is so beautifully done. I might not be able to do it, but I sure can appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fabulous.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, it is so beautiful!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Simply beautiful and elegant.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Simply beautiful and elegant.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

The shawl is a beaut, everybody agrees, but I want to go to Hermosa Beach! That's beautiful too.


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

This is a great inspiration thank you so much for sharing you are very patient. Lovely work


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is stunning what a wonderful job.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

It's gorgeous! Oh, please, please, when I come back, will you show me how to do the beading and where to put them? I want to order some (it will cover all the mistakes, won't it?)

I'm working on it now in kidsilk mohair and it looks gorgeous so far, even though the stitch count is off. Dee is slapping my hands.

Congrats on your job, again well done! Hope you're not freezing at home! (just put a shawl on!)


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Just gorgeous. I love that photograph of the sunset over the water. Where is that?


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, well done


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

crjc said:


> Just gorgeous. I love that photograph of the sunset over the water. Where is that?


This is Hermosa Beach in California... I wish I were there now....


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> It's gorgeous! Oh, please, please, when I come back, will you show me how to do the beading and where to put them? I want to order some (it will cover all the mistakes, won't it?)
> 
> I'm working on it now in kidsilk mohair and it looks gorgeous so far, even though the stitch count is off. Dee is slapping my hands.
> 
> Congrats on your job, again well done! Hope you're not freezing at home! (just put a shawl on!)


Thank you for the lovely comment, my dear friend. Of course I will show you how to add beads. Happy knitting!!! I am at work, so have to be very brief...


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

You and me both. It is cold here today. We have been having a weird Winter. One day it is like a beautiful Spring day with lots of rain, and by the night it is in double digits "-". Then in the morning a spat of snow and Fall weather the next day. Oh well it could be worse. In Calgary they are at -33 degrees C.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I see you are riight here in Toronto (Richmond Hill). Didn't notice it before.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty shawl! i like the color. the ocean scene is lovely.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am speechless.....breathtaking


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Very impressive, you did a beautiful job. It makes me want to knit another shawl. Just have to keep working on my Ashton so I can finish it and start another.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful and it reminded me of a question I've been wanting to ask, but my terrible memory kept getting in the way.  
When knitting with beads, how do you wash and dry the project? I use the method of placing in towel, then stepping on it. This would then shatter the bead, wouldn't it? (I am no lightweight :lol: )


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> I wanted some very special yarn for this Dees shawl. Lornas Laces Helens Lace Multi is a real knitters paradise with the colorway as warm and peaceful as this Hermosa Beach picture. The color is very hard to photograph.
> 
> Added some 8/0 silverlined purple beads on rows separating charts and on the border.
> 
> Here is the link to my Ravelry Project Page if you want more info: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/elizabeth-shawl


Beautiful.... and I grew up in Redondo Beach, Ca. and Hermosa was just a stones throw away..... So I have many memories of the beautiful sunsets in Southern California


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Your shawl is so very beautiful, that I Agree with all those comments in front of me, that you are a queen of knitting and choosing the perfect yarn for your projects ! I admire your job well done ! By the way, I like to place beads by hook in the knitting project also,- it saves time !


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful. You do lovely work.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I don''t think I am capable of ever EVER EVER being able to make souch a magnificent shawl. I am awestruck. It is beautiuful.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> I don''t think I am capable of ever EVER EVER being able to make souch a magnificent shawl. I am awestruck. It is beautiuful.


yes u can. Just keep trying. There is nothing we can't do, if we put our minds to it. It just takes patience.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and what a wonderful color!


----------



## Aidan'snini (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for the courtesy of posting pattern information with the picture.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful............the view and of course your shawl...............!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning..... both the sunset & the shawl...


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> Your shawl is beautiful and it reminded me of a question I've been wanting to ask, but my terrible memory kept getting in the way.
> When knitting with beads, how do you wash and dry the project? I use the method of placing in towel, then stepping on it. This would then shatter the bead, wouldn't it? (I am no lightweight :lol: )


Thank you for your lovely comment. I block my beaded shawls the same way as without. I don't even wrap them in a towel anymore. Just soak for 20-30 mins in a sink, squeeze the excess wanter with my hands and block. Hope this helps.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

crjc said:


> wordpaintervs said:
> 
> 
> > I don''t think I am capable of ever EVER EVER being able to make souch a magnificent shawl. I am awestruck. It is beautiuful.
> ...


I absolutely agree. Why don't you try to join Ashton Shawlette KAL here on KP. You will get a free pattern and instructions from the designer Dee herself and help from other members...
We don't know what we are capable for until we try....Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Just when I think your knitting couldn't be any more beautiful, you add beads!

Now I want to make something with beads, too. 

Your knitting, as always, is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree--- it is very, very pretty. We have a Yarn shoppe here that is run by an 84 year old women. I am going there tomorrow and show her this site. She will come up with the perfect yarn for me. Her prices are lower than Walmart!
You have convinced me to make one.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just one more example of your exquisite llace knitting. The color is scrumptious and the beads are a perfect match, as seen in the first photo. Sure wish I could get mom settled before I forget how to knit! I've never added beads with a crochet hook. I'll have to look that up. I've always strung mine, but I can see where that might not be the best choice for delicate lace yarn. In any event, your piece is just fabulous, as usual. You are a lace master and truly know how to block the pieces to perfection as well. You give all us novice lace knitters a high standard at which to take aim......


Read Nanciann's explanation of adding beads without stringing them. Her post is "My Wilshire Test Knit." That is another stunning shawl designed by Stevieland!

Sunset, your shawl is absoluted gorgeous! You did a beautiful job on it. :thumbup:


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Simply stunning! Love your color choice and use of beads. Beautiful work.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, so is the sunset and beach, thank you for sharing


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Now I want to see you wearing it on that beach!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Really Beautiful! My favourite colours.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful Shawl and outstanding knitting--Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you again, my friends, for all the lovely comments!!!


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

I do so admire your marvelous lace work! Your piece is exquisite and I applaud you for it.
dixiegran


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW! Do you do beautiful work!!!


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW! Do you do beautiful work!!!


----------



## Mum4tier (Jan 17, 2012)

Your shawl is so pretty and delicate!! Like a spiders web. Thank you for posting it.
Mum4tier


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful! You are so talented!!


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work. However, I was disappointed because I expected to see a beautiful baby.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> I wanted some very special yarn for this Dees shawl. Lornas Laces Helens Lace Multi is a real knitters paradise with the colorway as warm and peaceful as this Hermosa Beach picture. The color is very hard to photograph.
> 
> Added some 8/0 silverlined purple beads on rows separating charts and on the border.
> 
> Here is the link to my Ravelry Project Page if you want more info: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/elizabeth-shawl


Ok, may I ask, how do you decide where to put beads on your shawls? I have admired many of your works and hope you can pass on a bit of knowledge from your experience. I love, love, love your work!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Ok, may I ask, how do you decide where to put beads on your shawls? I have admired many of your works and hope you can pass on a bit of knowledge from your experience. I love, love, love your work!!!


Thank you for the lovely comment. It is hard to explain how I decide the beads placement. It is all intuition. It depends on pattern and yarn. On this shawl I just placed them on rows separating charts and little on the border. If you saw my Black Diamond Lace shawl, which is solid black color - I placed two beads in each diamond motif. I hope it helps, and sorry if I could not be of a better help. Happy knitting!!!


----------



## Larson (Aug 3, 2011)

Your shawl is breathtaking . A beautiful work of art!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, may I ask, how do you decide where to put beads on your shawls? I have admired many of your works and hope you can pass on a bit of knowledge from your experience. I love, love, love your work!!!
> ...


I loved the Black Diamond Shawl too!


----------

